# Love it or Hate it 2



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

THE CUBE
Fresh from the Bullring thread i though i would bring you the cube - Birminghams new iconic building. 
These are all artists impressions

Great website - check out the video to really see how amazing this building is. 
http://www.thecubeiscoming.com



















--------------------------------------


----------



## Artemy13 (Aug 7, 2005)

WHAT IS A SHEET ???????


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Sheet?????


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks strange, but not bad!


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

I voted hate it by mistake,actually i liked it


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

Horrid building.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks ok to me


----------



## nightfire741 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thats discusting!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

It's unique.........


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

its interesting..i like it

i think small buildings look good like this


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't seem to make it out. :dunno:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh wait I just saw that video... I like it.


----------

